# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  O fumaças do Norte

## Duarte Araujo

gostava de saber se alguem aqui da zona Norte estará interessado em participar na compra de um equipamento tipo este:



para fazer colecta de água no mar.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> gostava de saber se alguem aqui da zona Norte estará interessado em participar na compra de um equipamento tipo este:
> 
> 
> 
> para fazer colecta de água no mar.


Boas...

ehehe, parece que vamos ter uma infestação de fumo!!!  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Boa Sorte para o fumaças do Norte!!!

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

boas 


bem se isto continua assim por este caminho vamos ter concentrações de fumaças em portugal  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

abraços

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> boas 
> 
> 
> bem se isto continua assim por este caminho vamos ter concentrações de fumaças em portugal     
> 
> abraços


 :yb624:   :yb624:  

só pra dizer q ja são 2 interessados.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

já agora nao se esqueçao e nao acabem com a agua do mar :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  ,pois paraçe que por este andar nem a chuvas vao conseguir repor a agua que esses fumaças vao tirar

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> já agora nao se esqueçao e nao acabem com a agua do mar   ,pois paraçe que por este andar nem a chuvas vao conseguir repor a agua que esses fumaças vao tirar


Não te preocupes Cesar,está tudo pensado,os aquarofilistas marinhos Portugueses embuidos de forte consciencia ambiental,resolveram dár luta a um dos mais nefastos efeitos do aquecimento global,o derreter acelarado das calótas polares e consequente aumento do nivel médio dos oceanos. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Não te preocupes Cesar,está tudo pensado,os aquarofilistas marinhos Portugueses embuidos de forte consciencia ambiental,resolveram dár luta a um dos mais nefastos efeitos do aquecimento global,o derreter acelarado das calótas polares e consequente aumento do nivel médio dos oceanos.


Exacto!  :SbOk2:  

Vão tirando vão, que eu não quero ficar sem praia aqui ao pé de casa assim tão rápido!  :EEK!:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Abílio Oliveira

> gostava de saber se alguem aqui da zona Norte estará interessado em participar na compra de um equipamento tipo este:
> 
> 
> 
> para fazer colecta de água no mar.


Ola Duarte sabes quanto custa o equipamento :SbQuestion2:  Posso estar interessado

----------

